# Using liv-52 on cycle?



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi guys i'm currantly running a cycle of

anadrol 50mg ed 1-4 weeks

test cyp 200mg ew 1-10 weeks

test enth 250 mg ew 1-10 weeks

I noticed my urine is very dark today so i'm slightly concerned about the anadrol and my liver, my question is if i use liv-52 on cycle will it lessen the effects of the steroids or not.If it does what would you do stop the anadrol or use liv-52.Also i'm am drinkin huge amounts of water.Also i'm on monday i'll be 3 weeks into my cycle.

Hopefully some of you can help.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Anadrol is one of the strongest orals available, so it does place stress on your liver. You should have been using milk thistle and liv-52 from the beginning of your cycle, you need those when your liver is under extra stress.

Start your liv-52 immediatley 4 tabs 4 times a day.


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Cheers tkd but will this effect the test i'm injecting because i could always stiop the anadrol thanks for your reply


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

The liv-52 shouldn't affect test at all. As for the anadrol, stopping is wise thing to do. Your liver isn't functioning as well as it should do, this is evident by your dark urine colour. Are you experiencing any other sides? yellowing eyes or skin, persistent nausea/vomiting, stomach/abdominal pain, or unusual fatigue?

Stopping the anadrol and starting the liv-52 at the 4tabs 4 times a day should help your liver, resulting in your urine colour to go back to normal.

Next time always get a liver protectant when going on a cycle.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello Mate

As TDK says, the liv 52 wont effect your cycle at all.

I run it religiously year round, even more so on any kind of cycle.

If i was you I would take at least a week off the anadrol and take the liv 52, 4 tabs, 4 times a day.

Drink AT LEAST 4.5 litres (3 bottles) of water a day, this will flush you out.

If you feel your urine is back to normal after a week, then re-start the Anadrol if you want to (you probs wont need to as the rest of your cycle would have kicked in by then anyway)

Just remember to drink LOADS mate as much water as you can stomach.

Paul


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi paul yer i'm drinking loads of water will go and get some liv-52 now with milk thistle, tkd i have no other sides with the anadrol at all and to be honest last 2 days i've felt better then ever not sure if its the test kicking in think its to early and not even sure if it makes you feel like that.Thanks to both of you for the top advice have a good weekend lads.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Cool

I know how it is mate, I always get VERY paranoid when im on a cycle, the slighest little headache, change in mood, urine, anything, i always think the worst and worry a little (Just ask the mods, the mod lounge gets full up when im on!!  )

Was the urine that was dark, first thing in the morning? If so, then you would be dehydrated anyway, my urine is always dark uptill around 11am after i have got a few litres of water down my throat.

Just play it by ear, take a week off the anadrol, see how you get on, and go back on if you want.

Cheers mate

Paul


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yer paul it was about 11ish i had had a pint of water and 2 cups of tea (i work in a shop) maybe it was the tea at the moment it seems okay but yer i will lay of the anadrol for a week and see what happens what do you think of the cycle, its my 1st one how long should the test take to kick in?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Bit of a strange cycle for a first cycle to be honest mate.

Anadrol is an advanced steroid for a start, no-one should have recommended it to you for a first cycle!

40mg of Dianabol would have been much much better!

Test mix looks good tho, wouldnt have hurt to add in some deca as well.

Anyway, its to late to tell you all this if you have already started 

I defiantally wouldnt go back on the anadrol tho mate.

keep with the test, it will start to kick in weeks 2 to 3.

Run winny @ 50mg ED for three weeks, starting the day after your last shot, this will lead you upto your PCT.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks again paul for the top advice sorry to ask so many questions.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

How's your piss coming along mate?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

lol, 10yr bump, guys probably had liver failure by now.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> lol, 10yr bump, guys probably had liver failure by now.


 Four weeks of Anadrol, he has to be. Steroids are no joke.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> How's your piss coming along mate?


 Just thirsty I bet.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sen said:


> Just thirsty I bet.


 TBH that was my initial thought. Drink more water. Doesn't really get any more simple than that....


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> How's your piss coming along mate?


 I too find it enlightening to get an answer 5 years on.

Yesterday I bumped or pm'd a 5yr old post about blood pressure as he had the same symptoms as I have now.

Guy told me his BP is fine so now I know what to change for myself.

The point I'm making is this:

If deca is 50 years old I will find a user who did it during the 70s and ask him how he is today.

It's late and I'm tired but I hope you "get" What I'm trying to say: I want to hear real sides from real people years after the event.


----------



## Jackyjilly (Dec 11, 2016)

I use alot of Multi Vits and I do hope they are doing good whilst im on cycle.

Niacin is my fav for bringing down cholesterol.

But I can say that apart from making my piss look illuminus (spelling) I dont feel anything. lol


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

Liv52 is excellent and is cheap. Look into Liver Deoxifier & Regenerator by NOW. It's got just about everything you could want, including N-Acetyl Cysteine. NAC is used to help the liver after overdoses on paracetamol.


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm on liv52 atm, moderate test/tren & epistane. I take one pill with each epi, so 3x a day (plus 1000mg fish oil. The rest of my supp stack is taken once daily with my main meal). I'm thinking I'll buy NAC N Acetyl L Cysteine when I start using winnie 50mg daily at some point. Is it worth it? Or is it a waste of £10?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

This thread started over 11 years a go!!!


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Tudca or nac

or get on cycle support
View attachment IMG_5474.JPG


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

OP died of liver failure, I might avoid the same fate for the low price of £10. Or it might be a waste of a tenner, which in some ways would be worse than liver failure.


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Russian_88 said:


> Tudca or nac
> 
> or get on cycle support
> View attachment 146659


 ok I'll get NAC, seems better value.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

JW210 said:


> ok I'll get NAC, seems better value.


 Cycle assist got good dose of nac and many other beneficial staff for any one on cycle I use it all the time cycle or cuisine or off


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Plenty of water, tudca, nac and get some bloods run


----------



## Lewwwiss (Aug 29, 2017)

You wanna go with rich pianas cycle support supplement. Fair enough that guy had one of the most trolled YouTube comment sections in history but his product were top notch. Just look at the labels and google them, loads of stuff in his cycle support for £26


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

JW210 said:


> I'm on liv52 atm, moderate test/tren & epistane. I take one pill with each epi, so 3x a day (plus 1000mg fish oil. The rest of my supp stack is taken once daily with my main meal). I'm thinking I'll buy NAC N Acetyl L Cysteine when I start using winnie 50mg daily at some point. Is it worth it? Or is it a waste of £10?


 That's some kinda thread bump!


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

superdrol said:


> That's some kinda thread bump!


 I thought it might be a bit old at almost a year, then I noticed the 10 year bump and didn't feel a year was unreasonable!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Better off starting a new thread, stuff has moved on since liv52 if I'm honest


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Better off starting a new thread, stuff has moved on since liv52 if I'm honest


 Yeah I wasn't too optimistic about liv52, but since it's so cheap and I'm only on low dose epi (plus oils) I thought I might as well have some.


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

I got. 6 pots of high strength version Liv 52 for 10 pounds lol

Hocus pocus as far as I'm concerned.

Tudca or nothing


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Redser said:


> I got. 6 pots of high strength version Liv 52 for 10 pounds lol
> 
> Hocus pocus as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Tudca or nothing


 NAC works also

but yes liv52 and milk thistle are shite


----------

